# 2006 b6 passat 2.0 burning oil



## macfanatic (Jul 15, 2009)

My passat burns oil pretty bad. 
had it in the vw dealer and they said that they did a bunch of test, but no results to indicate why its wasting oil. So they topped it off and said keep an eye on it. 
well now its been about a month and its done down by almost half a cm on the dip stick. 
has anyone else encountered this? 
Thanks


----------



## slvrbmbr (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: 2006 b6 passat 2.0 burning oil (macfanatic)*

yes. welcome to the 2.0t oil burners club. its super common. just gotta use good oild and it helps along with getting a catch can. unless you plan on putting new pistons in the car and bore ing and honeing the cylinder for larger pistons it will never go away completely. i used lubromoly 5w40 and didnt brun much oild over 3000 miles. maybe a 1/4 qt but thats it. but these motors burn alot of oil.


----------



## Rimis (May 20, 2008)

*Re: 2006 b6 passat 2.0 burning oil (slvrbmbr)*

My passat 2t is burning oil very well also. I’m started from 0 km and till 40 kkm the same situation with oil.
Burning about 2 ltr in 10000 km.








I’m disappointed because I use high quality oil. New turbo diesel not burning so much oil as TFSI engines.
Maybe it is a problem only with 2 TFSI engines?


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: 2006 b6 passat 2.0 burning oil (Rimis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rimis* »_My passat 2t is burning oil very well also. I’m started from 0 km and till 40 kkm the same situation with oil.
Burning about 2 ltr in 10000 km.








I’m disappointed because I use high quality oil. New turbo diesel not burning so much oil as TFSI engines.
Maybe it is a problem only with 2 TFSI engines?

That's not bad. I burn 2qts every 8k miles or so. Some are as bad as 1qt every 2k.


----------



## coachman01 (Apr 12, 2008)

*2006 jetta 2.0t*

My '06 2.0t got progressively. I just rendered it non driveable and I'm looking for symptoms. Turbo gasket sounds like a possibility. Can anyone comment? Notes: Oil is at a quart per 100 miles. Embarrassing loads of mostly white some grayish smoke billowing out. No leaks. No loss of power, stiil pretty zippy, no knocks or pings. 
Dave


----------

